# Supreme timetable



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all! 

Just wanted to know if anyone has any info on what time judging will begin on the British Shorthairs at the Supreme? 
I've never been before, but going on Saturday. And I'm especially interested in hearing the judges comments about this breed. 
I'm not quite sure how it works, but is there a certain time they go around & collect them? Just wanting to know what time I should get there for so I don't miss it. Obviously wouldn't be the end of the world if I did.. I still get to look at all the cats. But would be very interested. Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone has any info on what time judging will begin on the British Shorthairs at the Supreme?
> I've never been before, but going on Saturday. And I'm especially interested in hearing the judges comments about this breed.
> ...


Hi, I am showing my BSH boy there this Saturday, from memory (I have only been once before in 2013) the showing times are published in the programme on the day. However, as they go through the rounds for best of breed etc you'll see quite a bit of judging at different times. I love watching the judging at the Supreme, it's great fun


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooo Ok thank you! 
Best of luck to you and your boy 
I'm really looking forward to going!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Judging starts at 9:30


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Vixxen said:


> Judging starts at 9:30


Is that for the British Shorthairs?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Unless this year is different the different sections all have their own judging rings so I think the judges will start as soon after 9.30 as they can.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh right Ok, thank you. I wasn't sure how it worked you see... Thanks for the info


----------

